# Track Borders



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

I picked up some track borders off the bay. Real nice. It is a kit. Needs to be glued and painted. 









[/ATTACH]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, some of those vehicles look familiar!!  Cool looking borders!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

They look pretty cool :thumbsup: Can you tell us Who is selling them on ebay, and for how much ?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

A simple search for "slot track boarders" will bring them up. They have several styles available.


Rob


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked the borders so much I purchased a second set. Makes for a nice bull ring oval. Off to paint.


Rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, those look nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

